# DS #XXXX: PokÃmon Distribution Cart 2 2011 (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6905^^


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

Does this have just Celebi?


----------



## Chanser (Mar 7, 2011)

Read the NFO. Sigh....


----------



## devilworld (Mar 7, 2011)

ahh so a redo from the january one as the celebi wasnt a shiny? though the bottom line needs fixing in their nfo loool


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 7, 2011)

Why not just use Pokesave?


----------



## SageKyle (Mar 7, 2011)

Would there be a way for myself to do this with only 1 Nintendo DS? Like Emulator to Nintendo DS?


----------



## mkoo (Mar 7, 2011)

SageKyle said:
			
		

> Would there be a way for myself to do this with only 1 Nintendo DS? Like Emulator to Nintendo DS?


no, unless there is an emulator out there that can emulate nintendo ds wireless with your computer's wifi.


on a not that related personal note, they actually did celebi event in Turkey for the first. I was quite surprised. 
Unfortunately it's only on 3 major cities.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

SageKyle said:
			
		

> Would there be a way for myself to do this with only 1 Nintendo DS? Like Emulator to Nintendo DS?


I don't know about that, but I do believe there's a way to send .pkm files from your PC to your NDS.

I just can't recall the program's name...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> SageKyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either use Pokesav or an Action Replay MAX Duo drive.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> SageKyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It utilzes Python and some other stuff... I'm sure a google search on how to can help

EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=211989
Here ya go


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought I had seen this before.


----------



## iMythD (Mar 7, 2011)

So is the NFO correct? It has a shiny Celebi?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the difference between this and Pokémon Distribution Cart 2011? Both NFOs say all four Pokemon (Raikou, Entei, Suicune, and Celebi) are on the cart. Is this one from the Celebi Tour or Gamestop? The NFO doesn't specify.


----------



## Poryhack (Mar 7, 2011)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between this and Pokémon Distribution Cart 2011? Both NFOs say all four Pokemon (Raikou, Entei, Suicune, and Celebi) are on the cart. Is this one from the Celebi Tour or Gamestop? The NFO doesn't specify.


For some reason Gamestop didn't use the original one for celebi (but they did for the dogs) and instead got in a new card that is identical to the ones used at the Celebi Tour. So, technically it is both.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Poryhack said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining this. Would have been nice if that info was in the NFO.

Is the Celebi on the original Distro ROM "legal"?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

Heck yeah.
Now, to find it...


----------



## Hozu (Mar 7, 2011)

Note that this is the legal Celebi, it has the OT name of WIN2011 instead of GAMESTP. The GAMESTP Celebi wasn't given away thus making it illegal.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

You don't know what you're talking about.
See here.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 7, 2011)

The NFO can't be right; there was never a shiny Celebi event, and if this is the one with the shiny beasts on it then that was leaked way back before the event began.

If this is the second Celebi distro cart, on the other hand, then I'm interested.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's the second one, it's even specified.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 7, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> The NFO can't be right; there was never a shiny Celebi event, and if this is the one with the shiny beasts on it then that was leaked way back before the event began.
> 
> If this is the second Celebi distro cart, on the other hand, then I'm interested.
> 
> ...


Legality is weird on this one. Technically it is legal as it came from a Nintendo distribution cart, but seeing as said card was, for lack of a better term, "recalled" anything from said cart could be considered illegal.  After reading over the thread you linked to, I'm starting to think Nintendo might consider the GAMESTP Celebi illegal. Then again, some stores might not have gotten the cart in enough time or swapped it out for the old one, so there could be GAMESTP Celebis out there that were gotten legitimately. Only way we can be sure is to contact Nintendo about it (which I doubt any of us will) or wait until the next Pokemon Stadium series game comes out and see it if doesn't turn into a bad egg.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 7, 2011)

Works.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

I would run a test myself, but I can't find this file anywhere. Can someone compare the CRC32 of this to the other 2011 Dist cart? I bet it's the same game with a new sticker lol.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

No, it isn't.
This one is the Mall Tour distribution cart (Also used by Gamestop to distribute Celebi)

The other distribution cart has the shiny Beasts, this one doesn't.
The other distribution cart has OT GAMESTP, this one has OT WIN2011.


----------



## McF1urry (Mar 7, 2011)

I heart distro cards. Now to finish black and then transfer them over to start breeding Zoroark and Zorua together.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Long story short.
Earlier Distro cart Celebi = You're special now.
This Distro = Seconds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got some hunting to do, then again, I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Mar 7, 2011)

this doesnt seem to work for my black version. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## drobb (Mar 7, 2011)

been hunting and still cant find this.  so the question i have is, can i get both celebi's or do they share the same wondercard number? anyone know?


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 7, 2011)

drizzt8886 said:
			
		

> this doesnt seem to work for my black version. what am I doing wrong?
> 
> The distribution cart is NOT for Black/White.  This works with Diamond/Pearl/Platinum/HeartGold/SoulSilver.  After you get the mystery gift there, you then can transfer the shiny beasts/celebi via a transfer machine you'll get in Black/White later in the game.
> 
> QUOTEBeen hunting and still cant find this. so the question i have is, can i get both celebi's or do they share the same wondercard number? anyone know?



I'm sure the Gamestop/WIN2011 Celebi will be treated the same, much like the Gamestop beasts and the Wifi version were.


----------



## DaMummy (Mar 7, 2011)

will someone up this to usenet already?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 7, 2011)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> will someone up this to usenet already?


um no that would be illegal dude


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally, having a DSI and a DS lite with a flashcart and a legit copy of pokemon Platinum pays off


----------



## Poryhack (Mar 7, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the content on Usenet is...

EDIT: Google has it now.


----------



## kompact (Mar 7, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Read the NFO. Sigh....



Sigh? Sorry to see his comment put you out so much. Nipplehead.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> drizzt8886 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know for a fact you can't have the old Dist cart's Celebi and the EU Celebi Tour's Celebi. It's probably going to remain that way.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2011)

so this one has SHINY pokemon this time?

as the other one didn't >_


----------



## tuddy666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Why not just use Pokesave?


Some people want the distro cart for archival purposes, others want it so they can redistribute the event 'mon easily amongst their friends (even though sendPKM does that too, the actual cart is more "legit", I suppose) and others just want it for shits and giggles.


----------



## kompact (Mar 7, 2011)

So it's ok for a GBATEMP staff member to take a cheap shot at some one but not ok for me to call him on it? How is that "crying"?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so this one has SHINY pokemon this time?
> 
> as the other one didn't >_


----------



## rocky168 (Mar 7, 2011)

just change the date on the ds or dsi according to the nfo then you can distribut the shiny trio


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 8, 2011)

Also, the dates listed in the NFO aren't quite right.  Obviously the beasts aren't on there at all, but Celebi's date range to enable broadcast appears to be February 14th - March 7th, 2011.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 8, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Sir VG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said before, the ASM at the GS I picked up my copy of White at (a friend of mine) said they never got the new distro cart. Also, my friends went to another GS to get their Celebi and they have OT GAMESTP. I wish I ask my friend if I could take a look at the distro cart, but that isn't going to happen. I'm going to be at PAX East this weekend and am going to make a point of stopping by the Nintendo booth and ask them about this (will just say I got a GAMTSTP Celebi while my friend got a WIN2011 one). If I get an answer, I will post it here.


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just wondering if this distributes WIN2011 Celebi instead GAMESTP one...


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 8, 2011)

.... That's what we've been talking about for most of this thread. It comes with a WIN2011 Celebi.


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah yeah, I didn't read the previous pages. Sorry. Now I won't miss the event!


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a heads up: It will probably only work with US Gen IV games.


----------



## tuddy666 (Mar 8, 2011)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up: It will probably only work with US Gen IV games.


Seems to work just fine with my EU copy of Platinum, though. The mystery gift system in Gen IV works the same regardless of region, so this can be used by just about anybody, provided they were okay with the US event Pokemon rather than their own country's.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 8, 2011)

It'll work with any English Gen IV game, whatever country it's from.  It's only capable of distinguishing by version (Platinum, Diamond, etc... though in this case it will send to all Gen IV versions) and language; and English games everywhere are counted as the same language.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah I did not know that. Learn something new everyday.

Edit: Wanted to give you guys a heads up that someone from the Project Pokemon forums has gotten word from Nintendo that both the GAMESTP and WIN2011 Celebi are legal.

http://projectpokemon.org/forums/showthrea...ll=1#post115414


			
				Email from Nintendo said:
			
		

> From what I understand from the product development team, both distributions are legit.
> 
> GAMESTP Celebi is being distributed at GameStops in the US.
> 
> ...



Take from it what you will. I'm probably still going to ask the Nintendo reps at PAX about it.


----------



## jowan (Mar 8, 2011)

question...i have pokemon white on a r4 ds with latest wodd firmware...and the distribution cart in a dstt with a firmware that looks exactly the same as r4 wood...and i when i put the game to download the gift it doesnt work...does it only work on gen 4 games??


----------



## Fel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohh, I've just realized Victini is for B/W only, nevermind then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'd be fun though if we had in my country these events as well, and various tournaments.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 9, 2011)

jowan said:
			
		

> question...i have pokemon white on a r4 ds with latest wodd firmware...and the distribution cart in a dstt with a firmware that looks exactly the same as r4 wood...and i when i put the game to download the gift it doesnt work...does it only work on gen 4 games??


Yes the distro cart only works with Gen 4 games. I believe this was mentioned in the thread already.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep in mind that you are supposed to start the distribution on one DS, then receive the gift with your Pokémon game on another DS.


----------



## denver85 (Mar 9, 2011)

hgccccckmcmv  kmg g ggv


----------



## Dragoon709 (Mar 9, 2011)

The only Pokemon I could get out of this one is the Celebi, all the others said "Distribution not available now."  I've changed the date on the DS doing the distribution to a date within range and that's all I get, except on the Celebi.  Is there another way to get the others without using pokesav?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> The only Pokemon I could get out of this one is the Celebi, all the others said "Distribution not available now."  I've changed the date on the DS doing the distribution to a date within range and that's all I get, except on the Celebi.  Is there another way to get the others without using pokesav?



The beasts aren't on this one, as has been stated several times in the thread.  This is the second distribution Nintendo sent out to Gamestops, with the WIN2011 Celebi instead of the GAMESTP Celebi that was on the original distro cart.

If you want the beasts, use this cart:
http://gbatemp.net/t272175-ds-xxxx-pokemon...n-cart-2011-usa


----------



## Dragoon709 (Mar 9, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> The beasts aren't on this one, as has been stated several times in the thread.  This is the second distribution Nintendo sent out to Gamestops, with the WIN2011 Celebi instead of the GAMESTP Celebi that was on the original distro cart.



I misunderstood that sorry.  Thx for the clarification.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

I see there is so much debate when this came out whether it is legal or not...

I most definitely got the GAMSTP (or whatever) Celebi on the second day of the event, from GameStop.

It's strange that just because there are two versions, people are challenging if it is or not...


----------



## jowan (Mar 9, 2011)

crap...thanks anyway


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I see there is so much debate when this came out whether it is legal or not...
> 
> I most definitely got the GAMSTP (or whatever) Celebi on the second day of the event, from GameStop.
> 
> It's strange that just because there are two versions, people are challenging if it is or not...


The GAMESTP Celebi is legit, as confirmed by Nintendo itself.
They confirmed it several times, too.


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Mar 10, 2011)

So I can't get the Beast's and Celebi on Black and White.... only on the other games???


----------



## gumbyx84 (Mar 10, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can only get the legendary hamsters and Celebi on Gen 4 games. This was stated by Nintendo when the promotion started way back in Janurary and a few times in this thread. If you trade them to BW, they will unlock two different events.


----------



## syrusch (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

and what about this in the EU ? Never see this in my country...


----------



## Essometer (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I have tested it with my German copy of Soulsilver and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

Essometer said:
			
		

> Ok, I have tested it with my German copy of Soulsilver and it doesn't seem to work.


You would need to use this.


----------



## darkbillie (Mar 19, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Essometer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but does that have the beast or only celebi...


----------

